# 1099 ARE IN!!!



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Uber is showing my offline miles and deductions!!! Made doing my taxes 100 times easier. Total amount is perfect to my deposits. Good luck to all.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

That's the tax summary, not the 1099.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

RedANT said:


> That's the tax summary, not the 1099.


 Not posting the 1099, but I can see they logged my dead miles.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Uber is showing my offline miles and deductions!!! Made doing my taxes 100 times easier. Total amount is perfect to my deposits. Good luck to all.


Summary doesn't include the tolls, even though last year it did. Strange because the totals do match the deposit, so Uber must be doing some weird math to make it work.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> Summary doesn't include the tolls, even though last year it did. Strange because the totals do match the deposit, so Uber must be doing some weird math to make it work.


well the total would match the deposit... what they show as your net is what they deposited to your bank account. your toll is part of what was deposited


----------



## Jeffrides (Jul 24, 2016)

something is definitely strange with the tolls. The totals add up, but there isn't a breakdown for tolls. They must be lumping the tolls into service, booking or airport. None of which makes sense for them to put it in.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Jeffrides said:


> something is definitely strange with the tolls. The totals add up, but there isn't a breakdown for tolls. They must be lumping the tolls into service, booking or airport. None of which makes sense for them to put it in.


Yeah, this is the point I'm trying to make. The gross earnings subtracting their fee/expenses matches the total deposits. But the deposits include the tolls, which are now not broken out. They must have lumped them in elsewhere, but a bit harder to tell since their later pay statements remove the "service fee" line completely and I'm not going through a couple hundred rides to manually check what they charged the rider.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> Yeah, this is the point I'm trying to make. The gross earnings subtracting their fee/expenses matches the total deposits. But the deposits include the tolls, which are now not broken out. They must have lumped them in elsewhere, but a bit harder to tell since their later pay statements remove the "service fee" line completely and I'm not going through a couple hundred rides to manually check what they charged the rider.


tolls are included in your deposits. those aren't a fee, that is credited as income as uber gets no cut of that. the pax pays it and it goes directly to you and deposited in to your account.

you will have to go through the year and add up tolls your self to find the number


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

paulmsr said:


> tolls are included in your deposits. those aren't a fee, that is credited as income as uber gets no cut of that. the pax pays it and it goes directly to you and deposited in to your account.
> 
> you will have to go through the year and add up tolls your self to find the number


I understand what I have to do this year, I'm just bringing up the point that Uber switched how they reported it the last 2 years.


----------

